# Biotechnology job market



## thirupathi (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi
I am doctorate with 2+ years experience in the field of research and development (biotechnology). I am planing to migrate from India to NZ to land a new job. I have a valid work visa. I have few questions,
1)What would be my pay scale.
2) any specific location in NZ which has potential job market for biotechnology?
thank you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

How have you a valid work visa.
Normally a person would need an NZ job offer in order to have a valid work visa unless you have a job search visa ?

To gain an idea of possible vacancies have a look at www.seek.co.nz and this may give you an idea of location and salary.


----------



## thirupathi (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a job search visa. I will look into that website.
thank you


----------

